# North Yorkshire



## barge1914 (Feb 19, 2019)

Since we’re visiting Autogas near Thirsk for a bit of re-fettling we thought we’d make a weekendof it. There seems to have been a lot of chatter about no overnighting signs springing up. Planning on these stops, has anyone been to any of these lately? Wondering if they are still ok....

Kilburn 2 CR... below White Horse
Hawney Moor CR
Carlton/ Cowhouse Bank CRs
Rosedale Chimney Bank CRs


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 19, 2019)

Did the Kilburn white horse carpark last week no issues es whatsoever.


----------



## Trotter (Aug 14, 2022)

White Horse 
Thanks Annie 
After two nights at Seaham, yesterday, all day in sea mist, with little or no solar, and similar forecasted for today, batteries getting low, I made the executive* decision to move on. 
Acting on Annie and EBE257’s ( Dave and Helen. Well worth a watch on YouTube) advice, I drove the 60 odd miles to see Annie’s scruffy pit pony. Have to say, no longer scruffy. Money has been spent. Now blindingly white.

Panels now charging nicely. Will do even better, once the sun comes nearer to the south. 15.5 watts atm, the only way is up 
* Executive decisions are made easier when travelling alone.


----------



## Trotter (Aug 14, 2022)

Noticed this afternoon.
There’s a sign put up by Forestryengland stating, No Overnight Parking
🫣
That said, I’ve had a good day, batteries are in a much better  condition than this morning.
I’ll head over toward Thirsk later.


----------



## maingate (Aug 14, 2022)

Trotter said:


> White Horse
> Thanks Annie
> After two nights at Seaham, yesterday, all day in sea mist, with little or no solar, and similar forecasted for today, batteries getting low, I made the executive* decision to move on.
> Acting on Annie and EBE257’s ( Dave and Helen. Well worth a watch on YouTube) advice, I drove the 60 odd miles to see Annie’s scruffy pit pony. Have to say, no longer scruffy. Money has been spent. Now blindingly white.
> ...


It would have been blue sky and sunshine just a couple of miles inland. The 'sea fret' is a regular coastal feature in the North East of England.

We had kept our 2 elderly Pugs at home during the hot weather but took them out the other morning because it was cloudy and (more importantly) cool. Less than a mile inland it was totally different, so all the dogs just got a token walk instead.


----------



## hayhiker (Aug 18, 2022)

I spent a couple of nights in the car park in the centre of Ripon when visiting autogas a few months ago £2 for 24 hours


----------

